# My Collection since mid-feb



## Vicky88 (Apr 27, 2006)

It's a little baby collection, but I'm positive it will grow very rapidly.







So, in text...

ACCESSORIES
15 Pan Pro Palette
Magenta Stashette - no matching brushes, I just bought this cheap.

EYESHADOWS
Star Violet
Honesty
Honey Lust
Sweet Lust
Shroom
Carbon
Blue Azure
Lucky Green
Chrome Yellow

LINERS
Teddy e/k
Blooz e/k

SHADESTICKS
Shimmermint
Sea Me
Cedarose

OTHER EYE STUFF
Iris Eyes f/l
Exestential paint
Bare Canvas paint
Pro Long Lash mascara

FACE STUFF
Select SPF 15 Foundation - NW20
Select Cover-Up Concealer
Petticoat MSF

LIP STUFF
Chromaliving Chromeglass
Spring Bean Lustreglass

PIGMENT SAMPLES
Chartreuse
Golden Lemon
Rose
Teal
Phloof!
Chocolate Brown


----------



## velvet (Apr 28, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats a wonderful collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 28, 2006)

its such a cute little starting collection!!!


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Great starter collection!


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

lovely...


----------



## juli (Mar 30, 2007)

Pretty! I like the 15 pan palette esp.!


----------



## User34 (Mar 30, 2007)

since mid- feb!  wow that's pretty good! =)
It will most DEF. grow in no time at all


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 30, 2007)

Awh so cute!Love the variety of colours!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## Corien (Mar 30, 2007)

That's a great collection for someone who only collects for only one and a half month!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

great collections!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 21, 2008)

Great start!


----------



## n_c (Feb 21, 2008)

That's a great start!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 21, 2008)

Fabulous collection!  I can see this becoming huge in a little while!


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

For a short time, this is a great collection!


----------

